# Big Trout on TSL from Clayton Thomas



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

One of my customers texted this pic of following trout from the weekend. He was fishing a main bay point with a reef on it. Trout were in 2-3 feet of water. He was fishing it worm style with a slow arcing pull. Said he let it sink 2-3 feet and then slowly worked it in (rigged with 1/8th oz. weedless owner twistlock in 4/0 to keep it off the shell). Said he had trout blowing up all around the deeper edge of the point with shrimp jumping out of the water. The fish struck a bone TSL. 

Congrats to Clayton. just under 30 inches / almost 9lbs... released.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful fish.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

That right there is a goodolbiggun!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*star*

I hope he is in the star. That's a free boat right there.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

flynut said:


> I hope he is in the star. That's a free boat right there.


He said he released the fish.... no boat for him.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

flynut said:


> I hope he is in the star. That's a free boat right there.


Almost 9 isn't gonna win the star most years.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Damm


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Already a 9 in the upper coast and 11 on the lower. Awesome fish for sure. If anyone is on the fence about these lures theyâ€™re legit. They catch fish. They can be worked many different ways in 6 inches of water to 4-5 feet or more if you put weight on them. Theyâ€™re amazingly tough. Most days I can only get a handful of fish out of somthing like a down south but I cant wear these out without a lot of fish hammering them. Theyâ€™ll get mangled but I just rerig and keep hammering them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

was this a upper, middle, or lower coast fish?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice fish

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

El General said:


> Almost 9 isn't gonna win the star most years.


Yup. And DEF. not this year ...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

mccain said:


> was this a upper, middle, or lower coast fish?


Middle.

Thanks for the props guys. Enjoying seeing all you guys taking the extra time to try something new and learn it and get results.

t


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful!!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, nice!
pics like that keep me trying......


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

lite-liner said:


> Wow, nice!
> pics like that keep me trying......


You'll get ya one soon man! keep at it.


----------

